# Fresh Tabbing



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I noticed my trusty B Cup natural has been collecting dust, so I gave her a makeover. Rigging floss base layer then double layer of rigging floss to secure the tabs, with a coat of superglue to protect the floss. SuperSure Rockstar pouch. Red clay 32's 4/4/4 chain


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a nice lookin setup. See your liking those red 32 chains. Let us know the fps when you get that chrony. Is the band life decent with those?


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great..


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

i get about 600-700 shots


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i like the looks of the floss,........... question why do you need the super glue on the floss?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

just so it doesn't get all snaggy and dirty, and to make the outer layer more of a shell


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

makes sense, but you dont CA the leather do you?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nope.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

k


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice setup Pop!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love tabs!
This one looks great. I like the ring around the middle, I bet it helps the grip alot.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

It does help, I got a little overzealous in shaping the handle.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great


----------

